# Authors and translators on their unique relationship



## cougr (May 14, 2021)

Λίγο παλιούτσικο το άρθρο όμως καλό.

...“A scene where I had the main character close a door with her foot instead of her arm is one Korean academics like to bring up,” she says. “There were 67 [errors], by the way. I like to state that publicly in case anyone mistakenly assumes it’s something I’d want to hide.” ...

It's a silent conversation (The Guardian)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2021)

Μόλις θυμηθώ πώς γίνεται, θα το προσθέσω εκεί αποκάτω.









Silent conversation


'It's a silent conversation': authors and translators on their unique relationship




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## cougr (May 14, 2021)

Ωραία. Ευχαριστώ, nickel!


----------

